# Animals In Need Of A Home



## ANIMAL SERVICES (Nov 15, 2008)

PLEASE CAN PEOPLE TAKE THE TIME TO LOOK AT MY WEBSITE AS I HAVE A FEW ANIMALS IN NEED OF A HOME AND ONE OF THEM SOME MAY KNOW AS OSCAR WHO WAS HOMED BUT NOW THEY ARE HAVING A BABY SO HE IS NOT GOING TO BE ABLE TO STAY THERE AS HE IS A BOUNCY PUP.

ANIMAL SERVICES - home

THANKS

ALEX


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

just took a look at your website, i love the rough collie, is it Joy,??? shes gorgeous, i have a rough collie, they are beautiful dogs, i hope her and oscar get loving homes soon,


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Good luck all the best Baloo j.


----------



## ANIMAL SERVICES (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi All Thanks I Hope So Too.

Yes It's Joy.


Alex


----------



## niciwilliams89 (Mar 3, 2009)

hi are you still looking to rehome ??


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

aww some lovely pooches there.hope they find for ever homes soon xx


----------



## 3Beloved (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello...
Just wondering what sort of dog is luca and is he up for adoption?

Thanks


----------



## ANIMAL SERVICES (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi

No i'm sorry he is not up for re-homing we do a pet care service as well ( we walk him ).

He is a malamute.

Alex


----------



## 3Beloved (Jan 16, 2009)

ah rite...neva mind...he is just what were looking for


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Great Site - wish you all the best with the re-homing - Good Luck


----------

